# S'éteint et se rallume



## antoniolav (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook pro acheté chez Darty il y a presque 2ans.
Tout a toujours bien fonctionné jusqu'à hier : je rencontre un gros bug qui m'empeche d'utiliser mon ordinateur. En effet, subitement, mon macbook pro s'est éteint tout seul. Je me suis dit que ce n'était pas grave et je l'ai rallumé. J'arrive sur mon bureau, et au bout de 30sec, re-belotte : l'ordinateur s'éteint tout seul d'un coup. Je ne peux rien faire d'autre. Voilà donc ce que je peux désormais faire :

Allumer l'ordinateur - au bout de 30sec., il s'éteint et je ne peux plus rien faire. A noter que le clavier reste retro-éclairé.

A partir de là, la seule manip que je réussis à faire et de maintenir le bouton POWER pendant quelques secondes pour éteindre complétement. Si je le rallume, c'est le cercle vicieux : j'arrive sur mon bureau mais ca s'éteint au bout de 30 sec.

La batterie est chargée à fond.
Petite remarque : j'ai un chat qui adore venir sur le clavier de mon ordinateur et ainsi dérégler pleins de choses : aurait-il pu appuyer sur des boutons et ainsi changer certains parametres qui m'amènent ce bug?

Merci d'avanCe


----------



## edd72 (10 Juin 2011)

Quand bien même le chat aurait programmé un mise en veille au bout de 30 secondes, tu pourrais sortir de veille.
Pourquoi laisses-tu ton chat aller sur ton clavier et en prendre l'habitude?
Je connais quelqu'un qui avait des poules, l'une d'elle a été se soulager sur le clavier du portable -> sans appel, carte mère morte (au démontage, complétement oxydée à cet endroit).

Fait un AHT, voir s'il y a quelquechose qui cloche.


----------



## antoniolav (10 Juin 2011)

Salut edd72,

Il y ai allé 3 fois et n'a rien fait : j'étais de l'autre coté de la pièce et je l'ai jarté. On ne va pas parler de dressage d'animaux ici 

Si j'en ai parlé c'est parce qu'il a dèjà changer des reglages genre volume, résolution, fermeture de programmes que j'avais laissé ouverts etc...

Qu'est ce qu'un AHT?


----------



## edd72 (10 Juin 2011)

Bien, je pense que ton chat est innocent ici 

Apple Hardware Test: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## antoniolav (10 Juin 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Bien, je pense que ton chat est innocent ici
> 
> Apple Hardware Test: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR



Salut,

le seul disque à ma disposition est le disque "Mac OS X install dvd" comme celui-la : 







Mon problème est désormais que je n'arrive même plus au bureau, l'ordinateur redémarre en boucle quand j'arrive sur l'écran avec la pomme au milieu (où on entend le son de démarrage) , le petit cercle indiquant le chargement n'ayant même pas le temps de s'afficher.


----------



## edd72 (10 Juin 2011)

Si ton ordi, à présent, redémarre durant la séquence "Pomme", ça sent mauvais.

Essai quand même de voir si tu peux démarrer sur le CD (maintenir alt au demarrage) pour lancer un AHT. S'il redemarre aussi lors du lancement du CD, ça sent très mauvais, dans ce cas tente (à tout hasard) un reset PRAM http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379

Décrit ce qu'il s'est passé ici pour chacune de ces étapes.


----------



## antoniolav (10 Juin 2011)

Salut,

ne voulant pas passer trop de temps à essayer de trouver une solution, j'ai amené mon ordinateur dans une boutique spécialisé apple.

En 15minutes, ils l'ont ouvert pour voir et ont trouvé le problème : c'est un problème apparement assez connu sur les macbook (pas par vous ?) : il s'agit d'une sorte de résidu de poussière quelque part au niveau de la carte mère qu'il faut simplement gratter pour éviter cette "surchauffe".

J'espère que cela pourra aider ceux qui connaitront le même problème.

Merci à toi edd72 d'avoir proposé des solutions


----------



## edd72 (10 Juin 2011)

Jamais entendu parlé de ça (par où rentre cette poussière?).
Bon à savoir...


----------



## antoniolav (11 Juin 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Jamais entendu parlé de ça (par où rentre cette poussière?).
> Bon à savoir...



Aucune idée, pour tout te dire c'est l'ordinateur de ma fiancée et c'est elle qui y est allée. Je te transmets donc les informations qu'elle m'a donné.

Encore merci à toi


----------

